# RadBase Prototype



## CyberDruid (Mar 13, 2008)

The PA 120.2 is mounted to the bottom of the chassis and encased in the acrylic pedestal.





CPU only loop





A better view of how the rad is plumbed and ventilated.





Drives are isolated on Scythe mounts.





Without drives a bit easier to see what's going on with the plumbing.










This is the base right after glue up.





The chassis is upside down. But you can see how I located the PA 120.2.





It's a simple idea that would work for a variety of cases.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 13, 2008)

nice mod Cyber! the colour scheme works well for that case and the base extension you built for the rad looks right at home


----------



## FR@NK (Mar 13, 2008)

+1

I like it


----------



## philbrown23 (Mar 13, 2008)

what they said!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks fellers


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 13, 2008)

that is sick!


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn, that looks cool!
The blue color, is it from factory or you did it yourself??


----------



## demonbrawn (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow... wow, and more wow. I really like this. I like the custom pedestal you put it on, too. That's pretty clever.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 16, 2008)

Another one done...and right on time...I have to hand deliver this one to the client in WI over Easter Break


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 16, 2008)

*What's under the hood?*

Spec for this rig is Q6700/P5Kdlx/4GB Ballistix Tracer/2 Raptor RAID0/2 x 750GB Samsung/eVGA 8800GT KO/FSP 700/Hiper Fans/SunBeam Rheobus/LiteOn DVD Burner/Matrix Orb

Cooling is d-Tek FuZion CPU WB/PA120.3 Rad/EK cylinder res/MCP65Vario Pump/7/16 ID Tubing/CoolSleeves/DD Acetal T/EK HiFlow Barbs

Base Case is Antec 900

Mods include Painted Bezel and Top Panel, Painted Chassis and Side Panels, Etched Window, Pierced Metal and Acrylic Side Panel, Cable Management, Acrylic Radbase, Acrylic Front Panel, Case Feet and Scythe AntiVibration HDD Mounts.






















Custom for *Indignity* _Into the Abyss_


----------



## viczulis (Mar 16, 2008)

Man that is awesome I love that base. I also have a 900 but yours puts it away. Dam.
Where did you or how did you do your drives etc. I like that idea to. I got a couple old cases I would like to cut drive cages out and do that.

Hell of a job man.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 16, 2008)

i cant get over how well it all goes together Cyber 

what did ya do to the passenger door to get it all shiny?


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 17, 2008)

RE Drives. I use Scythe AntiVibration HDD Mounts. They are so simple but really dampen the Raptors.

The side panel with the blue tendrils is cut with a jigsaw and has 1/8" blue acrylic and 1/8" clear acrylic sandwiching it. Otherwise they would catch a lot of dust and be a royal pain to keep up..

Thanks 

Here I am fooling around with a scrap panel

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oQFomrbTsTI


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 20, 2008)

*Shots of the Completed Rig Running*

24C in BIOS.


























It gave me some trouble...thought the mobo was bad... but a little later and I was ready to bench.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 20, 2008)

you like those 900's Cyber!

personally i like the blue


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 21, 2008)

*4ghz benchable*

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=332558

Almost almost makes it through 3DMark06...just needs some tuning...temps are great.


----------



## Exavier (Mar 22, 2008)

Personally, I'd have opted in for some mesh on the front fans at least...but then, I'm a pessimist :]
good work, man


----------

